
Go Big or Build Small? - transburgh
http://www.foundread.com/view/question-of-the-day154
======
gscott
Go medium. Going big is too top heavy and going small is too slow in how much
can you program on nights and weekends.

Going medium might mean finding a couple of people to help you code and
finding some money to keep you going 6 months at least.

